# Cholesterol



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2021)

So yesterday I had my annual day of checks on my dodgy heart. No news on that so far, but my blood tests showed that I have quite high cholesterol - I'm a 7 when I should be a 5 or below. 

I'm a vegetarian/sometimes pescatarian who exercises at least 5 times/week. However I eat a load of dairy - whole milk, butter, cheese, yoghurt, coconut milk - and have very little resistance to cakes. I suspect that's what's to blame.

I'm determined to manage this through food and diet rather than take medication. I've done some research and have started my campaign this morning. But does anyone else have any experience of managing/lowering cholesterol through diet?


----------



## T4tomo (19 Feb 2021)

Yes, I scored a 9 many moons ago, stopping eating a half camembert for lunch etc sorted it out to back around a 5.5.

however your raw score isn't that crucial, its the good to bad or bad to good ratio that is more important - ask your GP / practice nurse for that score and do a bit of research for the guidelines. whilst mine is never under 5, my good cholesterol is what is driving up the raw score number, so I'm quite chilled about that.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Mine was 7.4 or something. Given I've got a good diet too, the doc said, nah, you aren't going to reduce it by diet. I do drink a fair amount of semi skimmed milk.

I have since learnt both my folks 'had' raised cholesterol. Unfortunately it is hereditary as well as diet.

I've been on a low dose of atoravastatin 20mg for 18 months. My cholesterol dropped to 5 quickly, and even though I often forget my tablet, it's still 5 (recent blood test).

Despite those that will tell you it's the devil's work, I've had absolutely no side effects - I take mine at night. It does make you regular - I was anyway. My mum had side effects on another pill, so went to atoravastatin and is fine, as is my dad.

Better than a heart attack in later life. Any side effects (usually muscle aches) change the medication.

Unfortunately it's age and genes !


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Try the diet adjustments, see if they work, go back in 3 months for more tests.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

Atoravastatin FTW - I'm a 40mg a day kind of guy


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Atoravastatin FTW - I'm a 40mg a day kind of guy



I think I'm probably on 5mg or 10mg TBH given how often I forget.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Atoravastatin FTW - I'm a 40mg a day kind of guy



PS it's also good at reducing the effect of Covid. !


----------



## nickyboy (19 Feb 2021)

With a combined HDL/LDL of 7 (I assume it's combined although you don't say) it's very unlikely that diet will bring it back into normal levels. There are 5 main components to your cholesterol:

1) Genetics. Specifically familial hypercholesterolemia. If you have this you're born with high cholesterol and this component of your score can't be modified other than by medication
2) Exercise - you're doing plenty so that isn't a factor
3) Weight - you're exercising 5 times a week so I guess you're not significantly overweight
4) Smoking - presume you don't?
5) Diet

You would be very hard pressed to drive your cholesterol number up to 7 by diet alone so I'm guessing there is some genetic component. I'm sorry to say that it is very unlikely you will be able to bring it back within "normal" limits via change in diet as a lot must be (1). 

I was in exactly the same situation as you. LDL was 5 (much too high) but it was familial (my Mum had same) and no amount of lifestyle change would bring it down to safer levels. So when I hit 50 I went on statins and the LDL fell to 2 immediately. Of course I exercise and eat sensibly for all sort of health benefits, but not to reduce my cholesterol

BTW, you don't say what the split is of HDL/LDL which is important.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Yes, I scored a 9 many moons ago, stopping eating a half camembert for lunch etc sorted it out to back around a 5.5.
> 
> however your raw score isn't that crucial, its the good to bad or bad to good ratio that is more important - ask your GP / practice nurse for that score and do a bit of research for the guidelines. whilst mine is never under 5, my good cholesterol is what is driving up the raw score number, so I'm quite chilled about that.



Yeah, I definitely need the breakdown. Thanks.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2021)

nickyboy said:


> With a combined HDL/LDL of 7 (I assume it's combined although you don't say) it's very unlikely that diet will bring it back into normal levels. There are 5 main components to your cholesterol:
> 
> 1) Genetics. Specifically familial hypercholesterolemia. If you have this you're born with high cholesterol and this component of your score can't be modified other than by medication
> 2) Exercise - you're doing plenty so that isn't a factor
> ...



Oh that's depressing...and you sound quite knowledgeable so I can't ignore you! My mum does have relatively high cholesterol so it may well be because of that. I am going to do my best via diet for 3 months and then get tested again.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Try the diet adjustments, see if they work, go back in 3 months for more tests.



Yes, that's my plan.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

50 seems to be the magic age I'm afraid ! I'm exactly the same as Nick ! Same issues. Got to be something if statins also reduce the risk of covid attaching to cells as well also ! 

Are you on meds for your dicky ticker - certainly try the diet for 3 months, but also watch what they put you on. Atoravastatin seems to be the one with fewest side effects - my doc is quite good that way - he doesn't go for the cheapest.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> So yesterday I had my annual day of checks on my dodgy heart. No news on that so far, but my blood tests showed that I have quite high cholesterol - I'm a 7 when I should be a 5 or below.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian/sometimes pescatarian who exercises at least 5 times/week. However I eat a load of dairy - whole milk, butter, cheese, yoghurt, coconut milk - and have very little resistance to cakes. I suspect that's what's to blame.
> 
> I'm determined to manage this through food and diet rather than take medication. I've done some research and have started my campaign this morning. But does anyone else have any experience of managing/lowering cholesterol through diet?



I had a heart attack, 23 years ago, so, my experiences may well be way out of date, but... I am still here at 73 going on 74....

At the time of my heart attack, I had high cholesterol (I don't remember the breakdown). I also had a sedentary, stressful job, didn't do. enough exercise, and, an addiction to chocolate and other. goodies. I was also about 1stone overweight, according to the now rather discredited BMI measure.

After discharge from hospital, my GP wanted to load me up with medication for cholesterol, Blood Pressure, etc. I don't like taking medication, if it is avoidable, so, I resisted this. approach.

Instead:

- I improved my diet (drastically. reduced intake of fats), mainly by cutting out junk food, reducing chocolate etc.

- I increased by exercise levels, partly through rekindling an interest in cycling, and, partly by incorporating walking into my daily routine (ie much time walk from office, walk to metro station instead of taking car).

- I have kept up the healthier diet and exercise, into retirement, although, I am not obsessed with it. ie, I still indulge in a bottle of Red Wine, a few beers with my "mates" and the odd chocolate bar.

- I learned to control the stress, not easy, but, most things I stressed about were not really that important, when compared to death 

The result was I lost the excess 1 stone in weight, and my cholesterol levels dropped to acceptable levels (3-4, sorry, don't know breakdown), and BP came into acceptable levels.

As the years passed, I suppose and combination of old age and complacency, my cholesterol and BP have crept up, I am now on 10mg Atorvastatin, and, Atenenol for BP. But, levels are. still in tolerance, I feel I am taking minimum medication, and, as I said above, I am still here. 

Good luck.


----------



## PK99 (19 Feb 2021)

According to my Blood Doctor, genes play a much more important role than diet.

Referral followed an Age 50 Well Man Clinic @ GP - full MOT!

I was above 7, with a diet of nearly 100% home-cooked from scratch, low-fat, regular fish, and loads of exercise.

Statins brought it down below 5 before inducing a Lupus type rash, I'm now on Ezitmibe (blocks take up rather than production)


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Feb 2021)

PK99 said:


> According to my Blood Doctor, *genes play a much more important role than diet.*
> 
> Referral followed an Age 50 Well Man Clinic @ GP - full MOT!
> 
> ...



Yes, I would not dispute that view. Not a statistically significant sample, but, my Father died of heart attack (age 49), my two brothers, and myself have had heart/circulation related health problems. But, other than, perhaps, engaging a "no win no fee lawyer" to sue your parents, there isn't much you can do about genes, so, basically, all you can do it influence lifestyle, try the medication, and hope


----------



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I had a heart attack, 23 years ago, so, my experiences may well be way out of date, but... I am still here at 73 going on 74....
> 
> At the time of my heart attack, I had high cholesterol (I don't remember the breakdown). I also had a sedentary, stressful job, didn't do. enough exercise, and, an addiction to chocolate and other. goodies. I was also about 1stone overweight, according to the now rather discredited BMI measure.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing this - it's really helpful.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2021)

Its the ratio of one type of cholestrol to the other that is important, not the absolute level. Divide the total level by the HDL level, and if its below 4:1 you can relax.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Its the ratio of one type of cholestrol to the other that is important, not the absolute level. Divide the total level by the HDL level, and if its below 4:1 you can relax.


I need to get those numbers!


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I need to get those numbers!


Do have access to your records online, the details may well be there for you if so


----------



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Do have access to your records online, the details may well be there for you if so


 I don’t think so! I shall investigate


----------



## Tripster (19 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> So yesterday I had my annual day of checks on my dodgy heart. No news on that so far, but my blood tests showed that I have quite high cholesterol - I'm a 7 when I should be a 5 or below.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian/sometimes pescatarian who exercises at least 5 times/week. However I eat a load of dairy - whole milk, butter, cheese, yoghurt, coconut milk - and have very little resistance to cakes. I suspect that's what's to blame.
> 
> I'm determined to manage this through food and diet rather than take medication. I've done some research and have started my campaign this morning. But does anyone else have any experience of managing/lowering cholesterol through diet?


Cake, oh how I love cake....wife baked a banana and cherry cake with sultanas yesterday and it was half gone by tea time


----------



## gavroche (19 Feb 2021)

Last time I had my cholesterol checked, it was 4.6 and the doctor said I had a good balance of good cholesterol. I have been on 20 mg atavorstatin for at least 20 years now when the level was 8 then. It doesn't bother me at all, I take my little pill every night and that's that. We have a history of high cholesterol in our family so better to be safe. I have a blood test every 6 months to keep a check on it.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Cake, oh how I love cake....wife baked a banana and cherry cake with sultanas yesterday and it was half gone by tea time



Has she been increasing your life cover lately?


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Its the ratio of one type of cholestrol to the other that is important, not the absolute level. Divide the total level by the HDL level, and if its below 4:1 you can relax.



Mine is 2.8 at last check (about two weeks ago), perhaps, I can indulge in a bar of chocolate this evening?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> So yesterday I had my annual day of checks on my dodgy heart. No news on that so far, but my blood tests showed that I have quite high cholesterol - I'm a 7 when I should be a 5 or below.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian/sometimes pescatarian who exercises at least 5 times/week. However I eat a load of dairy - whole milk, butter, cheese, yoghurt, coconut milk - and have very little resistance to cakes. I suspect that's what's to blame.
> 
> I'm determined to manage this through food and diet rather than take medication. I've done some research and have started my campaign this morning. But does anyone else have any experience of managing/lowering cholesterol through diet?


Welcome to the club!
I have struggled with high Cholesterol all my life (genetic - family history etc) even into double figures when young, mild heart-attack at 42, stent etc. Been on Statins of various sorts on and off (am not good at regularly taking them)since and am 58 now. Keeps Cholesterol levels to 5.5/6 ish.
HOWEVER! Did Veganuary without Statins and before Christmas I was 8.4 with no Statins, during Veganuary I was just under 6 with no Statins. OK I went from Omnivore to Vegan but am not a big meat eater, BUT I consume shed-loads of Dairy particularly cheese inc. full fat milk. Am certain this has played a significant part.
So I'm on oat-milk 100% now, Flora pro-active, (it's surprising what you adjust too) and really limiting my cheese intake (Vegan Cheese is a bit schitt), upping my plants. I have replaced 2 eggs for brekkie every day with 2 slices wholegrain toast and Marmite.
Might be worth stopping dairy for a month, getting retested and taking it from there?

It's a pain isn't it?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Mine is 2.8 at last check (about two weeks ago), perhaps, I can indulge in a bar of chocolate this evening?


That's quite enough of that....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2021)

Cut out the snacks, cut down bread, cut down butter and cheese, more fruit particularly apples and pears , nuts particularly almond ones. Oatmeal. Look for foods with plant stanols or sterols.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Oh that's depressing...and you sound quite knowledgeable so I can't ignore you! My mum does have relatively high cholesterol so it may well be because of that. I am going to do my best via diet for 3 months and then get tested again.


My high cholesterol became apparent when I had a health MOT when I was about 35. Until I got to 50 the received wisdom was that my risk factors (not overweight, exercised, didn't smoke) meant that I didn't need statins. It was only when I got to 50 that this changed

I don't know your personal circumstances but it may well be that statins aren't particularly appropriate now anyway. As you suggest, modify your diet somewhat and see what the effect is. If it does the trick and you can stick to the diet then that's great. If you find it doesn't change your cholesterol much then I suggest go back to eating what makes you happy and consider statins as a way of managing your high cholesterol risk when your combined risk factor (age, HDL/LDL, weight, exercise, smoking etc) makes it appropriate


----------



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Welcome to the club!
> I have struggled with high Cholesterol all my life (genetic - family history etc) even into double figures when young, mild heart-attack at 42, stent etc. Been on Statins of various sorts on and off (am not good at regularly taking them)since and am 58 now. Keeps Cholesterol levels to 5.5/6 ish.
> HOWEVER! Did Veganuary without Statins and before Christmas I was 8.4 with no Statins, during Veganuary I was just under 6 with no Statins. OK I went from Omnivore to Vegan but am not a big meat eater, BUT I consume shed-loads of Dairy particularly cheese inc. full fat milk. Am certain this has played a significant part.
> So I'm on oat-milk 100% now, Flora pro-active, (it's surprising what you adjust too) and really limiting my cheese intake (Vegan Cheese is a bit schitt), upping my plants. I have replaced 2 eggs for brekkie every day with 2 slices wholegrain toast and Marmite.
> ...



It is a pain! Your plan sounds like mine...less dairy, more plants for a few months and see how that affects it! I’m only just 46 and would prefer not to take any medication for as long as possible although I’ll be grateful for it if and when it’s necessary!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> It is a pain! Your plan sounds like mine...less dairy, more plants for a few months and see how that affects it! I’m only just 46 and would prefer not to take any medication for as long as possible although I’ll be grateful for it if and when it’s necessary!!



You’re the same as me. Tackle things through diet and exercise as a first resort. Good luck, and stay focused, but don’t worry if you have the occasional blow out. Just don’t make them every week.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (19 Feb 2021)

Here's a real left-of-field, way-out-there wacky practice which you should probably do some proper research on if you feel like trying it. I read that, given their diet, the French have an unusually low incidence of cardio-vascular problems and that this anomaly is most marked in the Périgord region. One dietary difference that might be significant is that this region has an unusually high consumption of goose and duck fat. So for 10 years or so, I have used goose fat where in the past I would have used butter or margarine. I have no particular cardio-vascular problems or known family susceptibilities and, oh my, does that goose fat taste good! Definitely take this as information and not advice; but maybe worth discussing with your doctor if the idea appeals.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2021)

Once a Wheeler said:


> Here's a real left-of-field, way-out-there wacky practice which you should probably do some proper research on if you feel like trying it. I read that, given their diet, the French have an unusually low incidence of cardio-vascular problems and that this anomaly is most marked in the Périgord region. One dietary difference that might be significant is that this region has an unusually high consumption of goose and duck fat. So for 10 years or so, I have used goose fat where in the past I would have used butter or margarine. I have no particular cardio-vascular problems or known family susceptibilities and, oh my, does that goose fat taste good! Definitely take this as information and not advice; but maybe worth discussing with your doctor if the idea appeals.



That is indeed quite left-of-field but it sounds delicious


----------



## slowmotion (19 Feb 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Atoravastatin FTW - I'm a 40mg a day kind of guy


So am I. I used to be an 80mg a day kind of a guy. Never had any side effects at all. BTW, porridge is supposed to help lower cholesterol.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> So am I. I used to be an 80mg a day kind of a guy. Never had any side effects at all. BTW, porridge is supposed to help lower cholesterol.


That's where I started too. I think that they throw the kitchen sink at you to start with!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> So am I. I used to be an 80mg a day kind of a guy. Never had any side effects at all. BTW, porridge is supposed to help lower cholesterol.


Snap!


----------



## slowmotion (19 Feb 2021)

Like @Cathryn, I was dead against the idea of long term medication when the issue came up eight years ago. I'd heard horror stories about possible side effects from polypharmacy etc but my family has a few doctors in it and they said "just take them". I've been on four different ticker-related drugs for years now and I've got off Scot-free apart from a cough from Ramipril. Fortunately, my GP suggested an alternative that banished it. The drugs won't suit everybody, and I fully respect those who want to try alternative routes. Personally, I've no idea if the drugs are doing me any good but they certainly don't seem to be doing much harm so I'll continue.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> So yesterday I had my annual day of checks on my dodgy heart. No news on that so far, but my blood tests showed that I have quite high cholesterol - I'm a 7 when I should be a 5 or below.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian/sometimes pescatarian who exercises at least 5 times/week. However I eat a load of dairy - whole milk, butter, cheese, yoghurt, coconut milk - and have very little resistance to cakes. I suspect that's what's to blame.
> 
> I'm determined to manage this through food and diet rather than take medication. I've done some research and have started my campaign this morning. But does anyone else have any experience of managing/lowering cholesterol through diet?


I am with @T4tomo on that. Years ago, before I understood cholesterol, i was told it was 8.9. The Doc said I was a heart attack waiting to happen.
I went to a herbal type guy who asked "was it good or bad cholesterol"?,
When I told him the doc hadn't said, he said, to the effect, load of b*llocks.
OK, i cut right back on cheese and sausages etc which I loved.....but 25 years later I am still here (I think)


----------



## Cathryn (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> So am I. I used to be an 80mg a day kind of a guy. Never had any side effects at all. BTW, porridge is supposed to help lower cholesterol.


 I read that too! I’m going oat-crazy from now on!


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2021)

Once a Wheeler said:


> Here's a real left-of-field, way-out-there wacky practice which you should probably do some proper research on if you feel like trying it. I read that, given their diet, the French have an unusually low incidence of cardio-vascular problems and that this anomaly is most marked in the Périgord region. One dietary difference that might be significant is that this region has an unusually high consumption of goose and duck fat. So for 10 years or so, I have used goose fat where in the past I would have used butter or margarine. I have no particular cardio-vascular problems or known family susceptibilities and, oh my, does that goose fat taste good! Definitely take this as information and not advice; but maybe worth discussing with your doctor if the idea appeals.


Anybody who has enjoyed rillettes would be happy to chomp on them until they draw their last breath.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2021)

I wasn't overweight, didn't smoke and didn't drink much, had a pretty active job and had a cholesterol level of 5.3 yet I still had a heart attack and a TIA. I am on Statins and am down to 3.


----------



## Tripster (20 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> It is a pain! Your plan sounds like mine...less dairy, more plants for a few months and see how that affects it! I’m only just 46 and would prefer not to take any medication for as long as possible although I’ll be grateful for it if and when it’s necessary!!



I have a mate and colleague Cathryn who last year was on a training course in Switzerland. Taken very ill and went into hospital there. His Cholesterol was sky high and very close to a heart attack. Brought on by years of crap diet and travelling. Anyway back in UK his doctor had no choice but to prescribe Statins and said he would remain on them. He had read the bad stories of long term use and also had family members who had had bad experiences so was dead set against this. He turned his diet around, went vegan-ish  and massively reduced his cholesterol and blood pressure. Think he is still on statins at minute. He is 51 now by the way. 


Ming the Merciless said:


> You’re the same as me. Tackle things through diet and exercise as a first resort. Good luck, and stay focused, but don’t worry if you have the occasional blow out. Just don’t make them every week.


Good advice, Avoid the pills if possible


----------



## Cathryn (20 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> I have a mate and colleague Cathryn who last year was on a training course in Switzerland. Taken very ill and went into hospital there. His Cholesterol was sky high and very close to a heart attack. Brought on by years of crap diet and travelling. Anyway back in UK his doctor had no choice but to prescribe Statins and said he would remain on them. He had read the bad stories of long term use and also had family members who had had bad experiences so was dead set against this. He turned his diet around, went vegan-ish  and massively reduced his cholesterol and blood pressure. Think he is still on statins at minute. He is 51 now by the way.
> 
> Good advice, Avoid the pills if possible



I'm glad your mate is okay. I'm vegetarian but I eat a lot of full-fat dairy so I suspect that's the culprit. I'm cutting down now, sadly.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I wasn't overweight, didn't smoke and didn't drink much, had a pretty active job and had a cholesterol level of 5.3 yet I still had a heart attack and a TIA. I am on Statins and am down to 3.



I'm so glad you're okay.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Anybody who has enjoyed rillettes would be happy to chomp on them until they draw their last breath.
> View attachment 574726



Are you trying to kill me?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2021)

I


Cathryn said:


> I'm so glad you're okay.


 Went on a drugs trial a few years ago for a drug to help reduce cholesterol. They didn't tell me whether I was on a placebo or the actual drug but from my heart check ups I think I was on the actual drug. It seemed to have lowered my cholesterol without any side effects. It was aimed at people who had had a heart attack or TIA's. We were paid for the parking at the hospital . I can't remember the name of the drug .


----------



## Tripster (20 Feb 2021)

oats with oat milk and honey....apple too. Big fan of porridge and oats but also like Bircher (Swiss muesli) with yogurt


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2021)

A guy at the golf club said to me "these statins are great, I can eat as many cakes and crisps as I want"
Crazy attitude to me


----------



## Tripster (21 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A guy at the golf club said to me "these statins are great, I can eat as many cakes and crisps as I want"
> Crazy attitude to me


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A guy at the golf club said to me "these statins are great, I can eat as many cakes and crisps as I want"
> Crazy attitude to me


I have seen it with anticoagulation... I nearly died from bloodclots and ended up on meds for life. I took that as a BIG wake up call, gave up booze, lost over 25 kg (4 stone) in weight, made sure to up the exercise, and improved my diet. Others I know looked on the drugs as a way to enable them to remain fag-smoking, booze-swilling, junk food-eating couch potatoes...


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> So yesterday I had my annual day of checks on my dodgy heart. No news on that so far, but my blood tests showed that I have quite high cholesterol - I'm a 7 when I should be a 5 or below.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian/sometimes pescatarian who exercises at least 5 times/week. However I eat a load of dairy - whole milk, butter, cheese, yoghurt, coconut milk - and have very little resistance to cakes. I suspect that's what's to blame.
> 
> *I'm determined to manage this through food and diet rather than take medication. I've done some research and have started my campaign this morning. But does anyone else have any experience of managing/lowering cholesterol through diet?*



I had a heart attack and was stented in 2014. It was discovered only because I didn't feel well and decided a visit to A&E would be a good idea. Heart attacks do not necessarily feel the way we might imagine, there doesn't need to be any dramatic chest clutching. All I felt was a complete lack of energy and my speed dropped from +/-15mph to around 7!!! I understand it is more difficult to detect heart attacks in women than men as the symptoms are far from obvious.

The attack was due to a blockage caused by cholesterol. When my stent was fitted I lay on the operating theatre, fully conscious, I watched on a large overhead monitor as a microscopic "brush" was used to push through the blockage and all the vessels below immediately filled with blood. It's an unpleasant experience.

Some years previously I had a single cholesterol test which showed 6.7. During my rehabilitation I was given to understand if the 6.7 had been treated the heart attack probably would not have occurred. It was also stated the level was probably ignored because I am very fit and ride 4/5 times a week. It was also made plain I'm genetically disposed to high cholesterol and diet changes will never be enough to control this.

After my heart attack I was determined to alter my diet to eliminate all the foods which carry a cholesterol threat. I can assure you it is extremely difficult. You love dairy? Your daily intake of cheese should be one piece no larger than a matchbox. I don't argue one shouldn't do this nor that statins give carte blanch to eat as you wish. My point is only as someone who has been seriously ill I know how tough diet control for cholesterol can be.

I've taken Atorvastatin 80mg for 6 years with no side effects. I can't imagine risking a second heart attack through not taking the medication and attempting to control cholesterol through diet.

During my rehabilitation I realised I'd had the symptoms of a heart problem for 10-15 years. This was the tiniest of twinges in my chest which felt like a minute electric shock. These continued for a short period after my stenting. For years I'd dismissed this as tiny muscular twinges.

The rehabilitation staff made clear most men are unaware of the warning signs. Yet we are generally aware of the indicators for prostate issues. It's a question of education.

Drugs aren't handed out for no reason.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I read that too! I’m going oat-crazy from now on!


Did that, buy extra toilet roll....


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

I discovered that I am on 80 mg Atorvastatin. I've been on Statins for 15 years now since my heart attack.
The heart attack that put me in hospital was mild compared to the one I had a few years previously . I thought it was just indigestion. It was nothing compared to the previous one which I also thought was indigestion .
I was lucky as the cardiologist had said that a blocked artery had been replaced by a blood vessel which had taken over so no damage to the heart .
What I am under observation for is an enlarged aorta. I went in yesterday for a scan and will hear from the cardiologist later today .


----------



## Cathryn (22 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I discovered that I am on 80 mg Atorvastatin. I've been on Statins for 15 years now since my heart attack.
> The heart attack that put me in hospital was mild compared to the one I had a few years previously . I thought it was just indigestion. It was nothing compared to the previous one which I also thought was indigestion .
> I was lucky as the cardiologist had said that a blocked artery had been replaced by a blood vessel which had taken over so no damage to the heart .
> What I am under observation for is an enlarged aorta. I went in yesterday for a scan and will hear from the cardiologist later today .


I have an enlarged aorta too (although it’s genetic). Woohoo! Aorta twins!


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> I've been on a low dose of atoravastatin 20mg for 18 months. My cholesterol dropped to 5 quickly, and even though I often forget my tablet, it's still 5 (recent blood test)



Exactly the same for me, looks like mine was inherited from my father, my BMI is normal, I’m active and eat a varied diet. Cholesterol is a bit of a lottery


----------



## Cathryn (22 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> Exactly the same for me, looks like mine was inherited from my father, my BMI is normal, I’m active and eat a varied diet. Cholesterol is a bit of a lottery


I think my cholesterol may be genetic as my parents are similar levels as I am! But I will still change my diet. I want to do what I can!!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I have an enlarged aorta too (although it’s genetic). Woohoo! Aorta twins!


My wife wonders if I was born with it .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I have an enlarged aorta too (although it’s genetic). Woohoo! Aorta twins!


Must be due to the chalk in the water .


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I discovered that I am on 80 mg Atorvastatin. I've been on Statins for 15 years now since my heart attack.
> The heart attack that put me in hospital was mild compared to the one I had a few years previously . I thought it was just indigestion. It was nothing compared to the previous one which I also thought was indigestion .
> *I was lucky as the cardiologist had said that a blocked artery had been replaced by a blood vessel which had taken over so no damage to the heart .*
> What I am under observation for is an enlarged aorta. I went in yesterday for a scan and will hear from the cardiologist later today .



Exactly the same for me. The body had already done all it could to fix the problem.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A guy at the golf club said to me "these statins are great, I can eat as many cakes and crisps as I want"
> Crazy attitude to me


I kinda get it, but perhaps not to the extent of eating whatever you want as that impacts on your weight.

One of the benefits to me of statins is that I eat cake, cheese, chocolate as much as I want. I limit intake so as to not get fat, bit I don't worry about the impact on my cholesterol


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Mar 2021)

I'm another Atorvastatin user, 20mg does me just fine 🙂 I can't remember my numbers but they were all over the place. I had been pretty seriously ill with multiple organ failure which was contributing to it but high lipids runs in the family. I tried bringing it down with diet for several months but it had almost no effect so I was advised to start taking statins. I've had no problems at all and am quite happy to pop the little pill every evening for the foreseeable 😊


----------



## Cathryn (9 Mar 2021)

So late last week, I had a fasted blood test to check the high reading from my heart checkup. No eating or drinking after 10pm, appointment was at 8.30am. Going without food was fine, but not drinking anything was horrible!

ANYWAY...my new cholesterol reading is 4.33 so well-within the safe limit. 

I'm thrilled to bits obviously, but am taking it as a reminder that I'm not invincible. I'll cut out the butter as I've found low-fat spread surprisingly nice. I'll continue to only eat small amounts of cheese, as surprisingly, I've not missed it too much. I'll keep with the semi-skimmed as my taste-buds have got used to it and whole milk now tastes a little sickly. It's been a good sense-check to not be blasé about my heart health.


----------



## JhnBssll (9 Mar 2021)

That's fab news, well done


----------



## davidphilips (10 Mar 2021)

Porridge as said in an earlier post lowers cholesterol as do turmeric, plant steroids and garlic, only my view but nothing beats a good diet, but if your cholesterol is high then up to your self if you want to try and sort it out your self through diet or supplements but it should be done in consultation with your doctor and if advised by your doctor then statins should be taken, remember any one not taking there doctors advice is putting there health and there life at risk?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I have an enlarged aorta too (although it’s genetic). Woohoo! Aorta twins!



I saw an operation to replace a diseased aorta on cutting edge operations , shown last year. The aorta is bloody massive. I was surprised at its diameter when I saw them inserting the artificial one. Should not have been really considering how much blood you pump through it when working reasonably hard.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2021)

Cathryn said:


> So late last week, I had a fasted blood test to check the high reading from my heart checkup. No eating or drinking after 10pm, appointment was at 8.30am. Going without food was fine, but not drinking anything was horrible!
> 
> ANYWAY...my new cholesterol reading is 4.33 so well-within the safe limit.
> 
> I'm thrilled to bits obviously, but am taking it as a reminder that I'm not invincible. I'll cut out the butter as I've found low-fat spread surprisingly nice. I'll continue to only eat small amounts of cheese, as surprisingly, I've not missed it too much. I'll keep with the semi-skimmed as my taste-buds have got used to it and whole milk now tastes a little sickly. It's been a good sense-check to not be blasé about my heart health.



Excellent news. Now keep the improved diet up 🙂


----------



## Cathryn (10 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I saw an operation to replace a diseased aorta on cutting edge operations , shown last year. The aorta is bloody massive. I was surprised at its diameter when I saw them inserting the artificial one. Should not have been really considering how much blood you pump through it when working reasonably hard.



Ew....not sure I want to watch that. The effort of the aorta was something they watched when I was pregnant as apparently you have 1/3 more blood in you when pregnant so the heart has to work harder.


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Porridge as said in an earlier post lowers cholesterol as do turmeric, plant steroids and garlic, only my view but nothing beats a good diet, but if your cholesterol is high then up to your self if you want to try and sort it out your self through diet or supplements but it should be done in consultation with your doctor and if advised by your doctor then statins should be taken, remember any one not taking there doctors advice is putting there health and there life at risk?


Plant Steroids or sterols?


----------



## davidphilips (11 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Plant Steroids or sterols?


Lol that reminds me of the old song i had to listen to again on utube, 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJHbTuVcSwE


----------

